# What do you use for cutomer approval for custom Plastisols



## Bear214 (Sep 5, 2010)

When a customer orders custom shirts from you, what process do you use for providing a proof?
I've been doing embroidery for a while, and stock shirts recently, but now I'm "Mastering" (not) Corel Draw and have taken on a (simple) custom shirt job. 

Embroidery is easy - I provide a color pdf from the digitizing software, then an actual sewout for approval.

Stock Transfers - I use Transfer Express, show them on the computer, print it out or pdf it, and get approval.

Custom Transfers - ? Help - I still want to send to transfer express, but the proofs they provide are to small to do anything with. I want to send the customer something that they can approve & $ before ordering. - 
I sent them a low res jpeg (don't want them taking it someplace else) of the artwork, but it's not the same as the actual look from Transfer Express? I need to get a better process for this type of transaction!

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you saying the Transfer Express proofs look different than the Corel file you send them?


----------



## Bear214 (Sep 5, 2010)

splathead said:


> Are you saying the Transfer Express proofs look different than the Corel file you send them?


No, not exactly, but I'm more comfortable providing and having the customer approve the actual graphic that Transfer Exp is using. I know that Transfer Exp may make minor changes to make the graphic better - But past experience has taught me that some customers can go from beauty to beast over the smallest thing!

And I was wondering how others handled this process.

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I've never had a transfer company change the camera ready artwork I've sent them. I'm a little surprised TE is doing it. 

If their proof is large enough for you to see, why isn't it large enough for the client?


----------



## Bear214 (Sep 5, 2010)

splathead said:


> I've never had a transfer company change the camera ready artwork I've sent them. I'm a little surprised TE is doing it.
> 
> There's no gaurantee that they are going to change anything. But the fine print says they may, unless you tell them not to. If you ever deal with them they are real helpful over the phone with the whole process.
> 
> If their proof is large enough for you to see, why isn't it large enough for the client?


The proof they provide is interactive - you can view with a movable magnifying glass, but if you try to save you get the thumbnail size.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Gotcha. I would ask them. I simply mock up the customer's design on a t-shirt in Corel or Illustrator using my camera ready artwork.


----------



## suew (Jun 12, 2006)

When I get a proof from them I click the printable page, which is a fairly large view of the art as well as needed information such as what ink colors will be used. Either copy and paste it on an email or I have my customer sign off on this sheet.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I think he's using stock designs and not creating them himself.


----------



## Bear214 (Sep 5, 2010)

wormil said:


> I think he's using stock designs and not creating them himself.


This is true - I'm working on my Corel Skills


----------

